
'The Laughing Man' – Siegfried Müller, ex-Wehrmacht NATO operative (1966) - AndrewBissell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB9gyyVrbxk
======
082349872349872
Congo crisis context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24250512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24250512)

~~~
082349872349872
Any idea what the cut at minute 39 may have contained?

~~~
AndrewBissell
No idea. But of course while one can never be too paranoid when speculating
about such things, the reality of what's already known about what the Western
powers did in the Congo seems hard to exceed in a way that would demand
censorship.

